# Kiara



## kiara (Jun 3, 2009)

hi all,
i was wondering if you could guesstimate how far pregnant my cat is.
she has been showing for 2 weeks approx, eating well, going toilet normally, i cant see or feel the babies moving, her nipples are larger and have what id say looks like dry skin, but could this be dry milk maybe?, she has lost a little fur around them, i cant see any milk leaking, she had kittens 7 months ago and is hissing at them, she is 2 years old, she has been sleeping alot in my cupboard, the last 2 days she has been getting in to really small spaces, she has been scratching at her bed and the newspaper today?
Thanks


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

I would say she can start at any moment now it is difficult to feel movement if her kittens are almost ready to come. Have you noticed if the shape of her belly has changed? When kittens are due to come, her belly kind of "drops" down, when it used to look like she has swollowed a football. It would be important for her to have peaceful place, so don´t let other cats to go to place she has choosen to her nest. Keep her company and help if she needs it. 

Have you considered to spay her after these kittens? two litters this close each others is quite a hard job for catmom to handle. Good luck for you and Kiara!


----------

